# Moroccan camp sites



## Hex

Hi there this is my first post so if you could bare with me. I was wondering if there was such a thing as a map or book with the camp sites in morocco which is written in English as niether of us speak French and as far as I can see they are only available in French. This is oru first trip to Morocco. We are travelling with friends and though we don,t want to plan to much (after all this is the beauty of a motorhome) we would like to have a bit of an idea. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gaspode

Check out the MHF campsite database, there are several Moroccan sites listed.


----------



## hmh

Hi,
You don't say when you are going but I assume over the winter months. If so you will find campsites open over the winter but there's no way I am aware of to know for certain which they are. You'll find parking everywhere however and usually with a "guardian" who will charge you DM1 or DM2 to park overnight. This seems to be the standard system and the whole deal is very relaxed and easy.
Every now and again you'll find a site to stay and nobody in charge of the place. Really, it is as relaxed as this and, when you've experienced it, you'll wonder why you asked the question!
And when a campsite becomes a necessity it's just a question of asking the other m/homers around you and someone will be able to help.
Hope this helps and have a great trip.


----------



## smithies

hex,
We have been going to Morocco for 4years, & are just about to leave Spain for our 5th trip on saturday.
When we 1st visited Morocco all we took with us was the Lonely Planet for Morocco and a mitchelin map. The Lonely Planet had all the campsites in it, but the newer editions seem not to include every campsite, maybe the Rough guide has a better selection these days ??.
Most people seem to travel down the coast from Tangier,and lots of campsites are available on the coast, but the motorway from Tangier to Marrakesh(2 campsites here !) is very good if you want to get to the south as fast as you can ....if we can help with anything give me a few days to get settled in Agadir and I will get back on-line and answer any queries you may have.....Just to say.......enjoy the experience....we do !!

Jenny


----------



## Hex

Thank's for all the information. We leave England on the 6th of January and can't wait!! 
Jenny we would like to know more about how you connect to wi-fi in Agadir when you have time. Have a good trip.
Thanks Shelagh


----------



## hmh

*Morocco - a few tips*

One of the nicest places is Asilah, just down the coast from Tangier - the old quarter has quite a Spanish influence and is delightful. It is quite a small town. We were there last February and parked up at the port, with a dozen or so other campervans.

Not far away, on the road to Larache, is the archaeological site of Lixus, formerly Phoenician, which in Greek and Roman Mythology is the Garden of the Hesperides where Hercules found the golden apples and held up the heavens for Atlas - our word Atlas comes from the Atlas mountains in Morocco. That is well worth seeing - there is a lovely guide, whose family have taken people round there for 3 generations.

Also on the road to Larache is a huge cromlech or stone circle, at a village called M'Soura - it is more like Avebury than Stonehenge. To get there you need to ask around and someone will take you - either by taxi from the nearest village, or ride in the van with you and walk the rest - it is about half an hour's walk from where you leave the van, but a taxi can go all the way there. We paid a local guide 50 DH to ride with us from the village, and walk with us to the cromlech, and back again - you would never find it on your own. (On the other hand, there are houses round about, complete with satellite dishes - it is just that the road there is a track, no good for a camper.)

Our other favourite town was Essouaira, where you can also park at the port - again it is not too large, but the souks are wonderful, take a good guide book to explore the various different markets.

Meknes has a wonderful souk too, and the campsite is right in the old quarter, perfect for biking into the souk, or taking a horse-drawn buggy. It is the only place where you can actually visit a Muslim holy place, the tomb of Moulay Ismail.

On the way out of Tangier (or a few other large towns, but not many) there is a supermarket called Marjan. It is worth making a note of what they charge for fish, meat, etc - anything you might need to barter for, so you have an idea what to aim for. It is a game at which they are so much more skilled than we are, and it is right that they should win, as we are better off after all, but it can be very bewildering. Fruit and veg. are very cheap, so we don't really bother to barter. Bread etc from the little grocer's shops is usually at a fixed price.

We didn't buy lettuce or other greens, but tomatoes, cucumbers, oranges, onions, potatoes etc are fine. Just wash everything well. The normal tap water is reputed to be fine, and we washed etc with it, never used any water purifying tablets, but we bought 5 litre bottles of drinking water, which you can get anywhere very cheaply. The meat was fine, the lamb chops especially, but you might want to take a small pressure cooker, as they walk miles with the flocks, so all but the tiniest have done some hiking! We ate out very little, preferring to trust our own cooking.

The driving is amazing, but by and large very slow - 20 kph is a normal speed limit in town. Just hoot your horn, as they do, to let them know you're there. After a few weeks we were even up for cycling through it all with confidence.

You won't expect to learn Arabic, but take a French/English dictionary, as most people speak at least a few words of French.

We felt very safe, even in the narrow lanes of the souks - obviously you take sensible precautions, and don't leave your camera etc lying around, but we think Spain, parts of France and Italy far less safe than most of Morocco.

The children often run after you, asking for pens, dirhams, sweets etc. You are not supposed to give in - it encourages them to beg instead of going to school!

However, everyone asks you for clothes - Western clothes are a status symbol I think. If you take clothes to give away, instead of to a UK charity shop, you will be doing them a favour. They mostly wear long sleeves, though, even the young men and boys, even when it is hot - and long trousers.

I felt much happier dressed in long-sleeved cool shirts, loose trousers or skirts, nothing close-fitting - you feel less conspicuous, and it is cool, even in warm weather. I didn't go so far as to cover my head though.

We didn't have wi-fi last year, but there are Internet cafés everywhere, and they are very cheap.

Hope some of this is helpful!

Helen


----------



## Hex

Thank's Helen it all sounds lovely. We can't wait to experience it ourselves, We have heard so many stories and you either love it or hate it, but the majority love it. It is speaking to people like yourselves and being able to glean all the tips that make life easier. Thank god for the internet .
shelagh


----------



## smithies

*Internet connection in Maroc*

Hex,
Sorry this reply is so late coming....only just re-read my posts....Anyway

This year we have puchased, from Marjane, an internet dongle(modem) and this is how we are accessing the internet. 
It cost 690 dirhams to buy(13.5 dirhams to the pound at the moment) (take your passport as you need to set up a contract...no fixed term fees though )...and then you top up every 30 days at a cost of 200 dirhams...no limit to downloads and the speed is actually better than the campsite internet place !!...Lovely to stay in touch from the comfort of your own "ome !!

Pm me if I can help further

Jenny


----------



## Hex

*internet access*

Sorry it has taken a while to get back to you but this sounds like an interesting option. Do you know is there are any Btfon spots in the Agadir area as we are hoping to use these whilst travelling. Do you know of anyone else who uses this system or the BT openzone and if so have they had any problems. Thankyou for your help happy travelling. We had snow last weekend and it is set to get cold again BRRRRRRRRRRRR
Shelagh


----------



## smithies

*BT fon*

Hex,

Sorry, as I don't understand the question :? I cant give you an answer  .....

I haven't met any english people using english internet options.......judging by how we are clobbered when we use phones abroad I would imagine this to be an expensive exercise....for an outlay of less than £50 and monthly running costs of about £15 the Maroc dongle has got to be the way to go.

Of course, internet places are available everywhere, usually very cheaply, at around 10 dh an hour

If you get as far as Agadir (campsite is 24 kms north on the coast road ) pop in and introduce yourselves...beer is served !!

Jenny


----------



## asprn

Hex said:


> Hi there this is my first post so if you could bare with me


If you send a photograph, I'll certainly consider it. 

Welcome to the forum.

Dougie.


----------



## pippin

Dougie - you beat me to it!

I like all this baring with it, almost as much as the fecundity which goes with six birth motorhomes!

Which reminds me of my time in the Merchant Navy of a visit to Mohammedia, the oil port for Casablanca.

I can't help you with campsite information but I could probably find my way back to one of the brothels there.
I hasten to add that I sat and had a beer as I waited for my ship-mates.!


----------

